# Redfish at FT Pickens



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all fellow surf fisherman. I wrote an article in my first post introduction concerning my experiences red fishing this fall at FT Pickens. Some of it may be information y'all already know but there might be a tid bit or two you could steal from my post to help you land a big bull red or a nice limit of slots. I titled the post, "allow me to introduce myself" under the general discussion board. Prolly should have put the stories in the right category, oh well new to the board. Any questions or comments, or if I'm misunderstood about anything I wrote down feel free to PM and correct me or ask a question. 

Tight lines and good fishing- Brian


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

PM Sent


----------

